# (ne pas) écouter (de) (la) musique - article partitif / défini



## Vive la France!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

Ecouter de la musique (ou)

Ecouter la musique?

Je pense que la première est correcte, n'est-ce pas?  

 MERCI D'AVANCE

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## micka

Bonjour,

Les deux phrases sont correctes mais n'ont pas le même sens.

=> "Ecouter de la musique" est général, c'est-à-dire qu'on ne donne pas de précision quant à la musique écoutée. Cela correspond à l'activité d'écouter de la musique. 
L'expression forme une phrase à elle toute seule.


=> "Ecouter la musique" ne peut pas être pas utilisée si l'on ajoute rien derrière. Il y besoin d'une précision (c'est une musique bien définie que tu écoutes), par exemple:
- J'écoute la musique du film "Titanic"
- J'écoute la musique qu'un ami m'a envoyé


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> "Ecouter la musique" ne peut être pas utilisée si l'on n'ajoute rien derrière.


 
... ou au moins avec un contexte (même anté-posé ou sous-entendu) ; mais il est vrai que l'article défini évoque nécessairement une musique définie :

« Tais-toi ! j'écoute la musique. »

« Elle jouait cette petite cantate du bout des doigts, j'écoutai la musique avec émotion, puis l'embrassai. »
(ici, on pourra dire "j'écoutai cette musique / j'écoutai sa musique", mais il s'agira toujours de définir précisément de quelle musique il s'agit).


----------



## Virtuose

-->Quelle est la différence au niveau de la signification entre ces trois phrases:
*1. C'est de la musique!
2. C'est une musique!
3. C'est la musique!*

-->Pour exprimer d'être content d'écouter un bon morceau du rock, on employerait la prémière entre eux?


----------



## Davidfr

tout a fait. 1. signifie que c'est de la bonne musique. 2. que c'est une musique parmi tant d'autres musique : Le rock est une musique agréable... 3. Est à utilisé quand tu parle de toutes les musiques, de LA musique en général, comme si tu voulais définir la musique. : La musique c'est savoir assembler des notes de manière harmonieuse.
OK ?


----------



## Nanon

J'irais même plus loin. "C'est de la musique" ou "Ça, c'est de la musique" tend à vouloir dire, implicitement, que le reste... n'en serait pas !


----------



## Sharrow

est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi 'on écoute *de la* musique'
si 'écouter' n'est pas suivi par 'de', parce qu'on dit 'écouter la radio', n'est-ce pas ?

c'est quelque chose que je n'ai jamais compris

merci!


----------



## jierbe31

C'est parce que si l'on disait "*la* musique", cela voudrait dire qu'il n'y en a qu'une.
Tandis que lorsqu'on dit "*de la* musique", ça peut être n'importe quel type de musique ou la musique en général.
Tu piges ?


----------



## Gwynplaine

Bonjour !

On dit "j'écoute de la musique", comme on dit "je mange du pain" : "de la" est un article partitif, parce que "musique" est un indénombrable. On ne peut pas dire qu'on écoute "une" musique, "deux" musiques, etc. (ou alors, "musique" change de sens), comme on ne peut pas dire "je mange un pain", "je mange deux pains", etc. (ou alors le mot "pain" change de sens).

[...]


----------



## Sharrow

Merci, Gwynplaine, pour ce que vous m'avez envoyé hier soir sur 'de la musique'. J'ai souvent un problème avec 'le' et 'du, de la ..' - par exemple, j'aime *le *pain, mais je mange *du *pain. Dans ce contexte, je comprends la règle - mais souvent dans d'autres contextes, ce n'est pas aussi clair. Malheureusement je ne trouve pas d'exemples à vous donner en ce moment - mais c'est un petit point de grammaire qui devrait être si facile, mais que je trouve très compliqué!

[...] 
Merci encore!


----------



## Gwynplaine

[...] 
"J'aime le pain, la musique" => j'aime le pain, la musique en général. En glosant un peu, on arrive à "j'aime tout le pain", "j'aime toute la musique".

Je mange du pain, j'écoute de la musique => il ne s'agit pas de manger tout le pain ou d'écouter toute la musique. L'article partitif "du" ou "de la" permet de prélever une _*partie*_, précisément, de l'objet désigné par le terme général "pain" ou "musique".

Si vous voulez, "du pain", c'est seulement une partie prélevée sur l'ensemble "le pain", et "de la musique" c'est une partie prélevée dans "la musique".


----------



## c1wang

On dit "J'écoute/aime de la musique." ou "J'écoute/aime la musique" ou les deux. Merci.


----------



## Salvatos

« J'écoute de la musique » si la musique en question est sans importance, « J'écoute la musique » si on fait référence à un morceau ou une source en particulier.

« J'aime la musique » (en général, en tant qu'art), mais pas « J'aime de la musique » (du moins pas sans autre contexte).


----------



## Karim nim

Bonsoir J'espère que vous allez bien

S'il vous plait dans cette phrase:

- nous sommes installés sur notre siège, à lire le journal ou écouter de la musique.

Pourquoi on a ajouté de avant le mot musique, et non pas "...écouter la musique." (sans de)
est ce que ceci est en rapport avec le registre soutenu ?

Merci beaucoup, bon début de semaine


----------



## iuytr

Non ce n'est pas le registre soutenu.
S'il y avait un orchestre ou un groupe en train de jouer en public, on pourrait utiliser "écouter la musique" parce ce que le lecteur/auditeur sait de quelle musique on parle.
Dans le cas présent, je suppose que les personnes écoutent une musique à l'aide de leur équipement personnel (téléphone, lecteur MP3 ...), le lecteur/auditeur ne sait pas quelle musique ils écoutent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne s'agit pas de la préposition _de_ suivie de l'article défini _la_, mais de l'article *partitif* _de la_.


----------



## fandk

S'il vous plaît. J'ai une question.

Pour la phrase négative de "écouter la musique", peut-on dire

1. Je n'écoute pas de musique.
2. Je n'écoute pas de la musique.
3. Je n'écoute pas la musique.

Ces 3 phrases sont-elle correctes?  Je pose cette question parce que j'ai vu toutes ces trois sur Internet, écrites par les Français.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les trois phrases sont correctes, mais elles ne sont pas interchangeables.

_écouter *de la* musique → ne pas écouter *de* musique_  (mais dans certains contextes, il est possible de conserver l'article complet : _ne pas écouter *de la* musique_)
_écouter *la* musique (qui passe à la radio) → ne pas écouter *la* musique (qui passe à la radio)_


----------



## Locape

1. et 2. Je n'écoute pas de (la) musique en général, n'importe quelle musique.
3. Je n'écoute pas la musique : laquelle ? Il faut préciser quelle musique.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> mais dans certains contextes, il est possible de conserver l'article complet...



J'ai trouvé ici :

Il ne boit pas du lait ( mais de l'eau ).  (opposition)
Ce n'est pas de la musique. ( C'est du bruit )

Aussi, BDL.


----------



## chouette1088

Question de COD/COI:
Voici ces phrases:  J'écoute de la musique. J'en écoute 
On dirait J'en écoute et pas Je l'écoute, n'est-ce pas?
Il me semble qu'avec "J'écoute de la musique",  "la musique" est introduit par le partitive (de), et donc, "la musique" devient un complément d'objet indirect.


----------



## Terio

Oui. On dit _j'en écoute_. On dirait _je l'écoute_ pour _J'écoute la musique_ (celle qui joue).

Mais l'article partitif (du / de la / des) n'en pas un complément indirect :

J'écoute quoi ? ... J'écoute / de la musique.

On a un complément indirect dans : _Je parle de la musique : _Je parle de quoi ? Je parle / de / la musique.


----------



## Locape

Bienvenue sur ce forum, @chouette1088 !  
Tu veux voir une réponse au post #16 :


Maître Capello said:


> Il ne s'agit pas de la préposition _de_ suivie de l'article défini _la_, mais de l'article *partitif* _de la_.


----------



## Maryamrohani

Bonjour
Est-ce que pour écouter la radio c'est aussi comme musique ou non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est la même chose uniquement dans le sens que les deux compléments sont des compléments directs (COD), mais _*la* radio_ est défini, tandis que _*de la* musique_ est partitif. Le pronom correspondant est donc différent, mais il s'agit dans les deux cas d'un COD.

_J'écoute *la radio*_ → _Je *l'*écoute.
J'écoute *de la musique*_ → _J'*en* écoute._


----------



## Maryamrohani

Merci infiniment
Mais pourquoi la radio est défini ?


----------



## Terio

_La_ radio est définie en ce sens qu'il n'en existe qu'une seule : le média ainsi nommé.

_La _musique est un art, un ensemble beaucoup trop vaste pour qu'on puisse l'écouter dans son entièreté. On écoute donc, à un moment précis, une partie infime de cet ensemble: c'est _de la_ musique qu'on écoute alors, pas _la_ musique.

On peut aussi parler d'une musique définie. Par exemple, je peux dire : À la radio, il y avait de la musique et des commentaires. J'écoutais _la_ musique (celle qui passait alors à la radio), mais les commentaires ne m'intéressaient pas. Je_ l'_écoutais (cette musique) très attentivement car elle me touchait profondément.


----------



## Bezoard

"La radio" est défini en tant que médium général, mais peut-être indéfini s'il équivaut à "station de radio".
_J'écoute une radio polonaise._


----------

